# Do you have an Oxy/Acetylene torch?



## Ken from ontario (Nov 22, 2019)

What size are the tanks? do you wish you had bought the smaller size or are you happy with the size of your tanks? what brand torch do you have or recommend? I know it all depends on how often I'll be using the torch but I know in my case it will not be that often, for now I need to braze an old(broken) cast iron vise so that's going to be the type of repair/restorations I'll be using an oxy/Acetylene torch for, and also bending forming steel.
Please share your thoughts, comments ,on what brand to buy what to avoid, for example I know the "Victor style" torches are available and I know I should avoid these at any cost so most likely I'll buy that new but other than Victor/Harris is there any other brand you have tried and have been happy with?
As always I 'll appreciated your opinions and comments.


----------



## gr8legs (Nov 22, 2019)

I've been happy with my Victor (actual 'brand', not some knockoff 'style') torches and regulators for 40+ years. Go with the known stuff - Victor, Harris, Smiths, etc.

And don't rush into buying a brand new set - there's almost always great used gear on craigslist - sometimes even with a set of tanks. 

Shop around and get what's right for you.

Stu

“I have always wished that my computer would be as easy to use as my telephone. My wish has come true.  I no longer know how to use my telephone.” - Bjarne Stroustrup, the designer and original implementer of C++ programming language


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 22, 2019)

I have two sets of tanks and two Victor super range sets, one with internal back burn suppressors (1980s) and one without (1970s).  You'll always be able to find parts for Victor, whether it's tips and valves or o-rings and regulator rebuild kits.  Victor, Jackson, Tweco, and Thermal Dynamics are all under the same parent corp, meaning they're available at your local welding supply.  For tanks, I like 180 cu. ft. because they're easy to cart around without being so small that they go empty when needed most.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 22, 2019)

I see a lot of ads for complete set but when I inquire more ,it almost always is a Chinese torch , it seems to me people with older genuine Victor/Harris torches want to either keep them or ask top dollars for them . I think you are right though ,patience might be the key in finding a great deal.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 22, 2019)

Another vote for genuine Victor equipment; they set a world class level of quality.  Factors that effect size of gas cylinders are frequency of use and the size of tips to be used, if large heating tips are used larger cylinders should be used due to the fact that if higher flow than the cylinder is designed for, the acetone that the acetylene is dissolved can be pulled from the cylinder, possibly resulting in an unstable condition (possible explosion).  When large flows are used for such as flame hardening, several cylinders are manifolded together to prevent acetone loss.  I have used Victor equipment for over 50 years now, you can't beat it, and there is a lot of it around, available.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 22, 2019)

2 things about an oxy/acetylene setup that will always be a problem if you can only have 1 set......The Bigger tanks arent easy to move to a work site, which is where a small portable kit shines and has come to the rescue more times then i care to recount.  BUT and this is a HUGE Badonkadonk BUTT,  you Always run out of one or the other because you  quickly used it once or twice and didnt want to waste money by exchanging a half full tank!   My recommendation is to get both, a large set that you need a cart to move for home/shop use and a grab and go set with a spare set of tanks for those special occasions where you need to work on the side of the road!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 22, 2019)

Someone recommended a medium size Victor torch, that's most likely the size I'll be looking for, is there a model number or name that goes with a medium size Victor ?


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 22, 2019)

I've lost two setups in the past 10 years and am always on the lookout for another one. Like they say above hold out for quality regulators and torches. Tanks are really just what works in your shop, the bigger they are the less frequently you'll be getting refills (obviously) 180 is a good compromise size but if you're shopping for used just go with what you find a good deal on.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 22, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> *you Always run out of one or the other* because you  quickly used it once or twice and didnt want to waste money by exchanging a half full tank!   My recommendation is to get both, a large set that you need a cart to move for home/shop use and a grab and go set with a spare set of tanks for those special occasions where you need to work on the side of the road!


I have heard that line of thought on the welding forum often but I know one thing for sure, my set will be in the corner of my small shop resting until I need to use it 10-20 feet away max, there will not be a scenario where I would roll it out to the site but even knowing that I still want a bigger Oxygen(Q size?) and whatever the proportionate Acetylene tank  that is normally is used with it, at least that's what I'm shooting for.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 22, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> I've lost two setups in the past 10 years and am always on the lookout for another one. Like they say above hold out for quality regulators and torches. Tanks are really just what works in your shop, the bigger they are the less frequently you'll be getting refills (obviously) 180 is a good compromise size but if you're shopping for used just go with what you find a good deal on.


That 180 size seems to be recommended as the minimum, I found two ads here ,one with Union Carbide torch/regulators but the tanks are way too small(specially the oxygen tank) and the other one has a good size tank but the torch is a Victor wannabe. both are good in price but by the time I buy a genuine Victor it turns to a so so deal.


----------



## mikey (Nov 22, 2019)

I have full sized tanks with Victor regulators and torches, too. I only use that torch when I need a lot of heat, though. The Victor is heavy and unwieldy in the hand so 95% of the time I use a Meco Midget to gas weld steel or aluminum, braze, silver solder or harden something. For hardening small stuff, I mostly use a Mapp gas torch or two.

I think the choice depends on what you expect to do with it. If you plan to work on big stuff, do a lot of cutting, bend heavy work pieces or preheat large cast iron or aluminum parts then a full sized set up is a no brainer. However, for the vast majority of work in a small shop, I think smaller tanks and a Meco Midget (uses a lot less gas) is more practical. For myself, I haven't used my full sized Victor torch in over 20 years.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 22, 2019)

I love to have the capacity to run a big honkin' rosebud tip to heat with.  I rarely weld with gas unless the work calls for it (brazing), so most of what I do is heating.  I do most of my cutting with plasma (I have a 70 amp machine and multiple torches) so heating metal is my primary use.  That changes my rate of oxygen consumption.  Hose lengths are available for any reach you'll need, but I prefer not to lay a lot of hose on the floor for safety reasons.  I think I would avoid anything but Victor for compatibility, universality, versatility, and availability.  That's a lot of -litys for one recommendation.


----------



## shell70634 (Nov 22, 2019)

I've got both victor and harris sets.  I have found welding and brazing tips and initial cost for the harris to be quite a bit less than victor.  Both work great.  The larger tanks are easy to move with a good tank dolly.

Shelly


----------



## nnam (Nov 22, 2019)

I got a used victor cutter torch that I didn't use yet.  I bought a new claim to be a real  victor set that I don't even know it's fake or real since it was cheap. It works very well though.  Then I bought a load of Smith torches and gauges that I will need to check seeing if they work or not.
Tank sizes, if not moving, get the biggest ones you can find, better refill price I believe.  That is the highest cost.

If I can, I use propane to reduce cost.

It is really nice tool to have though.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 22, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> I love to have the capacity to run a big honkin' rosebud tip to heat with.  I rarely weld with gas unless the work calls for it *(brazing*), so most of what I do is* heating.*  I do most of my cutting with plasma (I have a 70 amp machine and multiple torches) so heating metal is my primary use.  That changes my rate of oxygen consumption.  Hose lengths are available for any reach you'll need, but I prefer not to lay a lot of hose on the floor for safety reasons.


The main reason for having an Oxy/Acet. torch in my shop is for brazing and heating  but not huge parts like tartor pumps or anything like that so heatin/brazing small parts is what I have in mind.



mikey said:


> I have full sized tanks with Victor regulators and torches, too. I only use that torch when I need a lot of heat, though. The* Victor is heavy and unwieldy *in the hand so 95% of the time I use a Meco Midget to gas weld steel or aluminum, braze, silver solder or harden something. For hardening small stuff, I mostly use a Mapp gas torch or two.
> 
> I think the choice depends on what you expect to do with it. If you plan to work on big stuff, do a lot of cutting, bend heavy work pieces or preheat large cast iron or aluminum parts then a full sized set up is a no brainer. However, for the vast majority of work in a small shop, I think smaller tanks and a Meco Midget (uses a lot less gas) is more practical. For myself, I haven't used my full sized Victor torch in over 20 years.


The ideal torch would be something small enough for brazing heating small objects like small anvils or cast iron brackets.

I started looking at these torches when I worked on small copper parts so the closest torch that's much hotter than my Mapp torch was Smith's "the little torch" which can produce up to 6.300°F  heat,  but I doubt very much is a proper tool for  restoring, brazing cast iron (I.e. vise or anvil) so my next size will be something I could use to heat/braze that size projects. I can get a medium  size Smith (medium little torch set ) in Canada but again I may regret paying that much for a torch that's too small for the type of work I have in mind.

That MECO MIdget is very close to what I can buy here under the name HOKE jewel torch but again, it's designed for jewelry /smaller project.
I fully understand you point though, if it's not practical to use a torch that's too big for my hands or the job, it will just sit there and not get used.


----------



## mikey (Nov 22, 2019)

For doing a vise or anvil, a full sized torch would be needed, Ken.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 22, 2019)

nnam said:


> I got a used victor cutter torch that I didn't use yet.  I bought a new claim to be a real  victor set that I don't even know it's fake or real since it was cheap. It works very well though.  Then I bought a load of Smith torches and gauges that I will need to check seeing if they work or not.
> Tank sizes, if not moving, get the biggest ones you can find, better refill price I believe.  That is the highest cost.
> 
> If I can, I use propane to reduce cost.
> ...


I read a few debates on propane VS Acetylene, the conclusion was, Yes, Propane is cheaper and readily available but a set up like that uses 3-4 times more oxygen and the heat produced often is not high enough for welding , in my case it might not make a huge difference though.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 22, 2019)

My torch set is a Victor 300 series set.  Not tiny, not huge, but can handle bigger work.  I would think for all around use in a machinist shop a model 200 or 300 series set would be a good choice.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 22, 2019)

I have a Miller 185 MIG welder and a number of Victor torches, tips and tanks of big and little size.   Perhaps because I am a terrible welder, i rarely even think of welding something.   I have used the oxy rig for some heat treating, some flame polishing of glass rods and a little brazing of cast iron.   The MIG I have used mainly for sticking angle iron pieces together where I can’t figure out conventional fasteners.   I am getting better to the extent it usually stays stuck.   

It just seems like MiG and oxy are technologies that occasionally they are the only way to achieve an end goal, so that’s why I keep them around.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 22, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> My torch set is a Victor 300 series set.  Not tiny, not huge, but can handle bigger work.  I would think for all around use in a machinist shop a model 200 or 300 series set would be a good choice.


That helps a lot Bob , I was recommended on the welding web forum to get a medium size torch or bigger oxygen tank but without reference  or model # didn't know what to look or ask for.
I


----------



## Janderso (Nov 22, 2019)

I had a medium size Victor set that I purchased in High School (1970's) Unfortunately I lost that set with the two smaller tanks in the fire.
I immediately repurchased a new set with the small tanks form the local welding supply. I don't buy crap.
Thinking about what's been said here, I would agree about having an extra set of small tanks. Too often I've had range anxiety and swapped out a tank before the weekend if I had a job to get done. 
The Oxy/Acetylene is primarily used for heat these days.
Buy quality once, you won't be sorry.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 22, 2019)

Although it's not easy I believe it's very worthwhile learning O/A welding techniques. My first setup (which was stolen) I got from my dad who used it to build his airplane. He taught me how to weld steel with it, and although I mostly use Mig now I'm anxious for the day when I can get another O/A setup and spend some time getting good with it.

The Experimental Aircraft Association (EAA) is the go-to organization for learning how to do it right and I would probably use their manuals when I get around to doing it.



			Shop
		



Cheers,

John


----------



## Janderso (Nov 22, 2019)

I agree, Oxy/Acetylene is a useful skill.
The first time I TIG welded it brought me back to my rusty Oxy/Acetylene days.
Just one more thing, a foot pedal.

Mathew, on the cover of that book, they are using a torch with a filler rod that looks like aluminum?


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 22, 2019)

I have an 80 oxy bottle and a 40 acetylene bottle. I bought the torch kit from Harbor Freight back in 2000. That was before they had stores everywhere an I ordered it. It has worked well for the past 19 years. Not sure if they even offer the kit anymore and if they do what the quality of it is.


----------



## cathead (Nov 22, 2019)

I have a Henrob 2000 (Dillon Torch/cutter) with 20 Cubic foot tanks which are fairly portable.  The tanks were purchased rather than leased to me so
that part is nice.  It would be good to have some bigger tanks but I get by OK with what I have.  Cutting metal takes a lot of oxygen
so I recently purchased an Everlast 80 amp plasma cutter which will arrive UPS on Monday.  I have several cutting projects so excited to
be able to so some work with that.  My usual torch work would be welding on 4130 pipes or silver soldering carbide
for a specialized cutting tool.  The regulators are Victor I think but will have to go and take a look to be sure.  Acetylene is
getting expensive so I use it only when I have to....


----------



## ericc (Nov 22, 2019)

For what you wish to do, large item cast iron brazing, you need a big torch and big tanks.  Pay attention to the 1/7th rule.  For big jobs, blacksmiths prefer oxy-propane, since it is cheaper.  For really big jobs, use a forge.  I can do large brazing jobs with a ground forge and a leaf blower that are well beyond the limits of even large oxy acetylene torch sets.  Plus, you are less likely to crack that large piece using a forge, although I have heard of people burning things up.  A leaf blower and a sack of coal will produce a huge amount of heat and not cost too much.

If you want to do wire frame sculpture, that little torch is great.  I have an artist friend who does this kind work.  We once worked together on a dinosaur sculpture, and a forge is completely inappropriate for this job, even if you are a forge welding genius.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 22, 2019)

ericc said:


> For what you wish to do, large item cast iron brazing, you need a big torch and big tanks.  Pay attention to the 1/7th rule.  For big jobs, blacksmiths prefer oxy-propane, since it is cheaper.  For really big jobs, use a forge.  I can do large brazing jobs with a ground forge and a leaf blower that are well beyond the limits of even large oxy acetylene torch sets.  Plus, you are less likely to crack that large piece using a forge, although I have heard of people burning things up.  A leaf blower and a sack of coal will produce a huge amount of heat and not cost too much.
> 
> If you want to do wire frame sculpture, that little torch is great.  I have an artist friend who does this kind work.  We once worked together on a dinosaur sculpture, and a forge is completely inappropriate for this job, even if you are a forge welding genius.


The little torch set I mentioned in my post do come with different type of regulators, at least that's what I've read, that they are more sensitive to lower pressure and can be set to very low psi compared to the full size welding torches . the most attractive part about them though is their small size, I bet they feel great welding smaller objects.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 22, 2019)

Janderso said:


> I agree, Oxy/Acetylene is a useful skill.
> The first time I TIG welded it brought me back to my rusty Oxy/Acetylene days.
> Just one more thing, a foot pedal.
> 
> Mathew, on the cover of that book, they are using a torch with a filler rod that looks like aluminum?



My dad would have told you about the guy he knew who practiced on beer cans.


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 22, 2019)

I have a set and use it only for heating brazing and lighting my coal boiler.  I've heard that Oxy-Propolene is cheaper and you can use you equipment wihtout modification, however you can't weld with it


----------



## nnam (Nov 22, 2019)

Here are two gauges from a lot I bought.  They're big compared to the middle one which I think is normal size.  The make is Union Carbide


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 23, 2019)

nnam said:


> Here are two gauges from a lot I bought.  They're big compared to the middle one which I think is normal size.  The make is Union Carbide


I am surprised at the size of the two UC regulators, I've been told parts for that brand is as available as Victor Harris , thanks for the pic.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 25, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> My dad would have told you about the guy he knew who practiced on beer cans.


I practice by welding cigarette paper to glass...


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 25, 2019)

Is that before, or after you smoked whatever you rolled in the paper?  Mike



pontiac428 said:


> I practice by welding cigarette paper to glass...


----------



## Packard V8 (Nov 25, 2019)

The older stuff has twice the brass in the gauges and torches it as the newer stuff. 

I'm thinking of downsizing my O/A gauges/torches, so PM me if interested.

jack vines


----------



## MikeInOr (Nov 25, 2019)

I bought my Victor set 30 years ago.  I don't think I have used it a dozen times in 30 years.  I just don't seem to do much work where an oxy/acetylene is useful.  For most heating chores I just use a MAPP gas torch.... which I use a TON!  (PreHeating, Heating, Bending, heat treating, annealing, soldering, starting camp fires, lighting fireworks on the 4th, firing up the smoker, candles on birthday cakes... the list is endless for a MAPP torch!  )


----------



## coherent (Nov 25, 2019)

I bought a Victor set from the local welding supply store a few years ago... one with the smaller tanks filled and ready (2 1/2 - 3 ft or so high). Came with the metal cart and and assortment of tips and a cutting torch. Nice set, works fine, but I think I only used it a couple times.  Tend to use the mig or tig for everything and have a plasma cutter so never even tried the cutting torch. Suppose they have their use for the right person or project, but if anyone on AZ ist looking for a deal on a setup, let me know because mines just collecting dust and taking up space. Craigslist time I guess.


----------



## aliva (Nov 25, 2019)

I purchased a small portable set from TSC stores made by Hobart. I used to have the regular size but the cost of leasing the tanks got to be too much as I wasn't using it enough. With the small portable set I own the tanks .From  what you described you should probably use the larger size acetylene size WQ and the o2 size T.
Also contact you local Praxair outlet for torch assembly's they carry Harris, and Victor. 
You can't go wrong with Victor, mow ESAB,, Ive used Victor for over 30 years and never an issue


----------



## Packard V8 (Nov 25, 2019)

MikeInOr said:


> I bought my Victor set 30 years ago.  I don't think I have used it a dozen times in 30 years.  I just don't seem to do much work where an oxy/acetylene is useful.  For most heating chores I just use a MAPP gas torch.... which I use a TON!  (PreHeating, Heating, Bending, heat treating, annealing, soldering, starting camp fires, lighting fireworks on the 4th, firing up the smoker, candles on birthday cakes... the list is endless for a MAPP torch!  )





> "*MAPP gas*" is a trademarked name, belonging to The Linde Group, and previously belonging to the Dow Chemical Company, for a fuel gas based on a stabilized mixture of methylacetylene (propyne) and propadiene. The name comes from the original chemical composition, _*m*_ethyl_*a*_cetylene-_*p*_ropadiene _*p*_ropane. "MAPP gas" is also widely used as a generic name for UN 1060 stabilised methylacetylene-propadiene (unstabilised methylacetylene-propadiene is known as MAPD). MAPP gas is widely regarded as a safer and easier-to-use substitute for acetylene. In early 2008, true MAPP gas production ended in North America when production was discontinued at the only remaining plant in North America that still manufactured it. However, many current products labeled "MAPP" are, in fact, MAPP _substitutes._ These versions are composed almost entirely of propylene with minuscule impurities of propane.



jack vines


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 25, 2019)

Yep, no more MAPP gas, just propene.  You can find NOS canisters, but the new propene (yellow can, called "pro MAP" or similar nowdays) just isn't as hot burning as the old stuff.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 25, 2019)

Packard V8 said:


> The older stuff has twice the brass in the gauges and torches it as the newer stuff.
> 
> I'm thinking of downsizing my O/A gauges/torches, so PM me if interested.
> 
> jack vines


That offer sounds good , I might take you up on that if I don't find what I'm looking for here first.. thanks all the same .


coherent said:


> I bought a Victor set from the local welding supply store a few years ago... one with the smaller tanks filled and ready (2 1/2 - 3 ft or so high). Came with the metal cart and and assortment of tips and a cutting torch. Nice set, works fine, but I think I only used it a couple times.  Tend to use the mig or tig for everything and have a plasma cutter so never even tried the cutting torch. Suppose they have their use for the right person or project, but if anyone on AZ ist looking for a deal on a setup, let me know because mines just collecting dust and taking up space. Craigslist time I guess.


Same here, my goto welder is a small 220V Lincoln that covers most of my welding needs, use my cheap Lotus plasma cutter sometimes  also but nothing beats the heat that an O/A produces , so they say. are you sure you want to put yours for sale? you never know when you'll need to braze some heavy cast iron part or something that need serious pre-heating.


aliva said:


> I purchased a small portable set from TSC stores made by Hobart. I used to have the regular size but the cost of leasing the tanks got to be too much as I wasn't using it enough. With the small portable set I own the tanks .From  what you described you should probably use the larger size acetylene size WQ and the o2 size T.
> Also contact you local Praxair outlet for torch assembly's they carry Harris, and Victor.
> You can't go wrong with Victor, mow ESAB,, Ive used Victor for over 30 years and never an issue


I have contacted Praxair and they have a made in USA Prostar torch set( that the owner claims is made by Victor USA) on sale plus B size Acetylene tank and Oxygen tank (can't remember the size but it's less than 80 cf) both filled , with tax for around $700. that's about $560 USD, sounds good enough for me. changed my mind about going with bigger tanks since it is after all for my hobby, I will not be using it more that once or twice a year anyway and I dislike leasing with a passion, plus,  if I ever need more O2, I can always get a spare bottle so I never run out. that's the plan for now.


----------



## ericc (Nov 26, 2019)

That's about the going rate at the welding store.  The price scared me off, and I ended up buying a National torch, which you mostly see in laboratories, and a 40 cf oxygen tank on Craigslist for about 100.  It works really well for heating, brazing, and surprisingly enough, welding cast iron.


----------

